# Leaking around hydraulic pump case or hyd valve



## TERNANDEZ (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, I got my first tractor and its a yanmar 1610d. It's a good tractor. Today I noticed that it was leaking from the rear under the seat near what appears to be the lifter that lowers and raises the 3 pt hitch. It only leaks when the tractor is running. I posted a picture with and arrow of where it leaks. It leaks and runs down both sides.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I think your arrow is pointing to the hydraulic control valve seen here. https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/HV-451.htm Reading the description on it you will see a gasket, an o-ring, and copper sealing washers are used for sealing the externals on the valve. A good clean up of the area and finding the exacting spot the leak is coming from will be important. It could also be leading by #15 on this drawing. https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/YM15003PTVALVE.htm

I also noticed you are saying here your tractor is a 1610d, on another forum you identify it as a 1601d. I think the same valve either tractor but just mentioning it.


----------

